# help recoil not working



## dolfans (Mar 13, 2012)

I got a used Craftsman and the pull rope was broken. I put a new one on and now will not recoil. I have a Yardmachine and took it apart to see how it works. Guess what happened - the recoil came out. Please help i have a repair manual and it has nothing about the recoil. thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

dolfans said:


> I got a used Craftsman and the pull rope was broken. I put a new one on and now will not recoil. I have a Yardmachine and took it apart to see how it works. Guess what happened - the recoil came out. Please help i have a repair manual and it has nothing about the recoil. thanks


The fix is simple, getting to it is usually the pain in the butt, OK, with the assembly in hand turn the starter pulley in the direction it would go if you were starting the engine as far as you can turn it, now turn it back until the hole in the rope feed aligns with the hole in the pulley, feed the new rope through, tie a knot, release the pulley it rewinds, reassemble and you are finished. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## megancheung (Mar 15, 2012)

Will it not work with 501 original release?


----------

